# Hell or High Water - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I never heard of this movie nor did I see any commercials for it. This movie did go unnoticed so to speak. But, after reading the review and watching the trailer, I am interested in checking this movie out.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

it nearly slipped by me as well. I was only really clued in due to the word of mouth on a few other forums and decided to check it out. Well worth checking out though


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in. ORDERED.

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I'm in. ORDERED.
> 
> Thanks, Mike!


I don't believe you'll be disappointed Todd. Great flick

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

